# New wheels



## Roy (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, 9 weeks since my car & I lost the arguement with a large tree, I've just taken delivery of a new car. The Dr' still won't let me drive & being in a lot of discomfort most of the time I can't wait till I get the all clear to drive again. In stead of going Japanese wheels again ( even though its strength probably saved my life ) I decided to go USA. Bought a JEEP Compass. 4 x 4 auto.


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm glad you're back up and at it Roy. That is a pretty set of wheels but I'd rather see pics of you driving it alive and safe.


----------



## Roy (Apr 1, 2012)

Me too Rick, I've got too many new seedlings to flower yet. Thanks.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2012)

Sweet ride Roy. Happy to hear you're back on your feet and getting better every day!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2012)

hope you get back to it soon!
and i'm sorry to tell you this, but i think they put the steering wheel on the wrong side


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> hope you get back to it soon!
> and i'm sorry to tell you this, but i think they put the steering wheel on the wrong side


:rollhappy:

Nice wheels. Good to have something to help you get well.


----------



## Stone (Apr 1, 2012)

Really Roy? American? Good luck!:rollhappy:


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 1, 2012)

It looks nice and shiny! Congratulations


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2012)

Jeep!? You're crazy! ity:


----------



## Roy (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep, a Jeep. Rides & handles a lot better than the WW2 version. Looks a lot better too. My daughter & fiance' have a Black ( for stone ) Statesman, for others, a smaller version of a caddie', with a worked V8. The locals say it looks like the Presidential motorcade or a " Family Head " on the move. Make of that what you will.....


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

I didnt know the Cosa Nostra had an Aussie branch! :ninja:


----------



## Roy (Apr 3, 2012)

They made us an offer we couldn't refuse !!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuggedaboudit! Yous shouldda got de manual tranny but sinz yous went auto you should put it on dubz and heavy tint da glass! Yo!


----------



## Roy (Apr 4, 2012)

Was guuna do dat but opted for da .5 Browning M60 F & R. Auto tranny keeps left foot free to push da grenade thrower.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2012)

Waydoogo! Be seein yous on Shell Road by Vito's! Aaight!


----------



## Roy (Apr 5, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Waydoogo! Be seein yous on Shell Road by Vito's! Aaight!



:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## cnycharles (Apr 8, 2012)

thank god upstaters don't talk like downstaters...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2012)

Oriskany is just a suburb of NYC! oke:


----------



## Roy (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought New Joy zee was the problem.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2012)

well, all the 'burrows' and 'lawn giland' also have interesting speech patterns


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to go out with a woman from Nebraska and for a while when she said "dogs" I didn't know what she was talking about. (evidently rhymes with cogs, who knew!?)


----------



## Hien (Apr 10, 2012)

Roy said:


> Well, 9 weeks since my car & I lost the arguement with a large tree, I've just taken delivery of a new car. The Dr' still won't let me drive & being in a lot of discomfort most of the time I can't wait till I get the all clear to drive again. In stead of going Japanese wheels again ( even though its strength probably saved my life ) I decided to go USA. Bought a JEEP Compass. 4 x 4 auto.



So, how did this argument with the tree start? the scenery seems to declare that there are not too many trees around in the country side...


----------



## Roy (Apr 11, 2012)

Your looking at my front yard ( 3 acres ) when the grass needed cutting. The arguement was down the road a bit with a "s.. load" of trees.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2012)

front yard... 3 acres... It's so amusing, and here I live in a metropolitan area with a population larger than Los Angeles and Chicago combined and in a smaller space! :crazy:


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2012)

I got 7 more acres out the back, just gave another 10 acres to daughter & son in law to build their new home. Too much land for me to look after now.


----------

